# IT - Sample Work Experience certificate



## hemalk2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hello, 

I am planning to submit my documents with ACS. can any one please share work experice certificate (format only). Please remove all personal details.

thanks in advance.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi

Have you searched the forum for teh same? It has been discussed a zillion times before.


----------



## naga_g (Jun 12, 2016)

This is to provide information on roles of xxxyour namexxx when he was working in xxxcompany name and placexxx. Being his xxxmanger/ supervisorxxx during his entire tenure in xxxcompany namexxx, I was responsible to closely monitor his deliverables. xxxyour namexxx joined xxxcompany namexxx as xxxyour designationxxx on xxxdate of joiningxxx and worked here till xxxlast working day. He was hired as a full time employee with a minimum of 40 work hours a week. I hope my information herein, will be helpful for you to understand his role and asses his skills. He was a part of the xxxname of your teamxxx team working for xxxtype of clientxx. Give a short description as what your company does, and how you contribute to your project. His main responsibilities & duties were: => xxxxxx => xxxxxx descrive all your activities in bullet points


----------

